# Looking for a macro ring light for 100mm L



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone have an inexpensive suggestion?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2014)

Backing up a step...why a ring light? Generally speaking, they're great for documentary type shooting (dentists often use them), not as good for creative shooting because they deliver pretty flat lighting, even with the better ones that have two flash tubes which can be independently controlled to ratio the lighting.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree that there are better light alternatives than a ring flash. But when I´m out in the fields/woods/mountains I find the Canon MR-14EX TTL Macro Ring Lite Flash to be the practical alternative, due to size. the light is a bit flat, but still acceptable. The MR-24 is better, but bigger and $300 more. Next in line would be a RRS rig with multiple speedlites. But since you´re asking for an inexpensive alternative, none of these are probably not what you´re after.

I have seen adds for really cheap third party ring flashes, but I have never used one. In general I am a bit skeptical to these cheap alternatives, but it might be that some of them work.


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 18, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I agree that there are better light alternatives than a ring flash. But when I´m out in the fields/woods/mountains I find the Canon MR-14EX TTL Macro Ring Lite Flash to be the practical alternative, due to size. the light is a bit flat, but still acceptable.



I agree, Eldar, and would add that the Canon ring flash does allow one to change the output of its two half-ring lamps to a ratio of 8:1 (or 1:8, depending on which way you want the light). This gives some control of light for tiny subjects that are close to the maximum 1:1 magnification your lens can achieve. 8:1 is not as dramatic a ratio as it sounds, and has worked quite well in images of mine (just make sure the higher amount is on the face side of any critters).

For magnifications higher than 2:1, such as with a 65mm 1x-5x lens, the subject can be too close for the Canon ring flash to properly illuminate it since the inner edges aren't canted in. That may be a consideration if you are thinking of adding higher magnifications down the road or mating your 100mm lens to teleconverters and extenders.

Working tanks in aquariums, I prefer to put a standard flash onto a flash bracket since greater illumination is needed--I tend to position it close to and parallel with the lens much of the time, though this too leads to somewhat flat illumination (hard to avoid when dealing with a large glass panel between you and the subject and pressing the lens in to eliminate reflections). I generally prefer the 100mm length for aquarium shooting.

Hope that helps a little. I'm not confident you'll find better alternatives to the MR-14EX and MR-24EX. With the latter, you may also want to add in the cost of dual flash brackets as most folks seem to prefer that to the ring holder it comes with.

'Macro gear' and 'inexpensive' don't seem to go together terribly well much of the time. But at least there aren't any mortgage lenses in macro. Yet.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Jan 18, 2014)

I have the Yongnou YN-14EX which costs $130 and is a clone of the Canon Flash. It works well with the 100mm L


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 18, 2014)

I don´t know the actual cost (you would have to ask him), but Surapon in this forum has made a DIY solution, that might work for you. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19127.0;topicseen

In addition to being probably cheaper, I would with my limited knowledge say that you better can control or avoid the family of angles (thus avoiding or getting the direct reflections you want).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2014)

scottburgess said:


> Working tanks in aquariums, I prefer to put a standard flash onto a flash bracket since greater illumination is needed



If you have a Speedlite already, this can be a relatively inexpensive solution. Lots of flexibility with the Manfrotto 233B, mini ballhead, and 3rd party OC-E3, for under $100.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 18, 2014)

Neuro-

Is there some sort of quick release clamp being used to attach the Manfrotto 233B to the camera body?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> Neuro-
> Is there some sort of quick release clamp being used to attach the Manfrotto 233B to the camera body?



Yes, there's a Wimberley C-12 clamp attached to the 233B, so it connects easily to the RRS camera plate.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> scottburgess said:
> 
> 
> > Working tanks in aquariums, I prefer to put a standard flash onto a flash bracket since greater illumination is needed
> ...



Do you know if there are any options where there are two arms? A buying version of the DIY of Surapon. I was thinking today after posting here, that it would be great if one existed with a type of arm like the gorillapod; that are flexible in all directions, but still stiff enough to not move when taking a picture. Straight arms would be a good second. 

BTW. What is your opinion on the family of angles point I made? I would assume that the options from Canon runs the risk of creating strong direct reflections?


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Do you know if there are any options where there are two arms? A buying version of the DIY of Surapon. I was thinking today after posting here, that it would be great if one existed with a type of arm like the gorillapod; that are flexible in all directions, but still stiff enough to not move when taking a picture. Straight arms would be a good second.



Wimberley F2 (you need to purchase two- sold singly).

You also need a cold shoe.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Do you know if there are any options where there are two arms? A buying version of the DIY of Surapon. I was thinking today after posting here, that it would be great if one existed with a type of arm like the gorillapod; that are flexible in all directions, but still stiff enough to not move when taking a picture. Straight arms would be a good second.
> 
> BTW. What is your opinion on the family of angles point I made? I would assume that the options from Canon runs the risk of creating strong direct reflections?



There are a few options like that which turned up by searching 'macro flash bracket' on Amazon. But...brands like CowboyStudio and DSLRKit don't inspire confidence, and the reviews are consistent with that. There's the Novoflex UNIMARM that I'm sure would work well, but it's not cheap. 

You're right about the 'family of angles' issue. Plus, the reflections from a ring light are quite characteristic and can be distracting if not removed in post. Also, when considering reflection angles you have to account for convex shapes. With water drops, insect eyes, etc., you're almost certain to get reflections in the shot no matter how you position the flash(es).

Personally, I have a pair of Wimberley F-2 macro brackets (in addition to the RRS B91-QR, and the Manfrotto 233B which I don't use much and should probably sell). They are very flexible (not quite a gooseneck arm, but close). I usually use them with the MT24-EX twin heads for more positioning flexibility than the Canon ring that attaches to the end of the lens. However, they are strong enough to support a 600EX-RT.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if there are any options where there are two arms? A buying version of the DIY of Surapon. I was thinking today after posting here, that it would be great if one existed with a type of arm like the gorillapod; that are flexible in all directions, but still stiff enough to not move when taking a picture. Straight arms would be a good second.
> ...



Thank you Danski, and Neuro. The F2 looks quite promising, and I like the fact that you can use it with the 600. 

I did not think about the convex shapes, so it would be hard no matter what, but at least you can get more pleasing results. 

Again, thank you for your answers 

Gerhard.


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...




Dear Quasimodo
I use 2 of this Flex. Dual Arm Bracket Holder Pass 5 years, and Great Work for Double Flashes for Macro Photos---YES, Only 30 US Dollars.---BIG BUT----Be careful about the Heavy weight of the Flash and the receiever weight.
Enjoy
Surapon


http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Dual-arm-Dual-shoe-Bracket-Holder/dp/B00EZI3WUS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1390075028&sr=8-4&keywords=dual+flash+bracket


----------



## alexturton (Jan 18, 2014)

if you have a flashgun already the rayflash is a good ring flash for around £150. Wonderful ring flash for macro, portraits, anything!


You can cheaper versions on amazon for around £40 but I can't comment on the cheap knockoffs quality


----------



## Hannes (Jan 18, 2014)

Walimex does this one which looks good though pretty expensive if you want the cabling, without is a lot more reasonable http://www.amazon.co.uk/Walimex-Macro-Camera-Flash-Bracket/dp/B006CI4QAY and http://www.amazon.co.uk/Walimex-Macro-Camera-Flash-Bracket/dp/B006FE45YW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ph_6


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Hannes said:


> Walimex does this one which looks good though pretty expensive if you want the cabling, without is a lot more reasonable http://www.amazon.co.uk/Walimex-Macro-Camera-Flash-Bracket/dp/B006CI4QAY and http://www.amazon.co.uk/Walimex-Macro-Camera-Flash-Bracket/dp/B006FE45YW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ph_6



Wow, Dear Hannes.
It look strong and beautiful, But Only thing that I do not like = High Cost.
But Thank you, Sir for great infor. like this.
Surapon


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 19, 2014)

alexturton said:


> if you have a flashgun already the rayflash is a good ring flash for around £150. Wonderful ring flash for macro, portraits, anything!
> 
> 
> You can cheaper versions on amazon for around £40 but I can't comment on the cheap knockoffs quality



I know the ray´s. But would you not have troubles with the famiy of angles?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will begin researching some solutions.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 19, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Thanks everyone. I will begin researching some solutions.



Did you consider the Orbis? Not quite what you were looking for, but it could be interesting and also useful for other applications.


----------



## Dick (Jan 19, 2014)

Ring flashes produce unwanted results. With the 100L + tubes I usually just use a normal flash. Brackets and such help a lot too, but in most cases you can take pics without them and still beat the ring flash options. That being said, my best macro shots are the ones where I used my own DIY setup: 430 EX II flash, TTL cord, 2 L-shaped metal pieces, ... Even when attached to an "arm", the 430 flash is still not too heavy to annoy me to death.


----------



## BoneDoc (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Skyblue-MK-14EXT-Macro-flash-assist/dp/B00APURII2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390136839&sr=8-1&keywords=MK-14EXT

Review on Amazon and Amazon UK is good on this. Cheaper than the orbis also to boot


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> The F2 looks quite promising, and I like the fact that you can use it with the 600.
> 
> I did not think about the convex shapes, so it would be hard no matter what, but at least you can get more pleasing results.
> 
> ...



The Wimberley F2 pieces are much easier to justify when you think about using them with 2 600EX RT flashes and a ST-E3 controller (or equivalents).

I have a MT24EX only because I got a very good deal on a used one. The new RT stuff sure seems to be a whole lot more useful- if only Canon (or someone else) would release a smaller RT slave compatible flash...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> The Wimberley F2 pieces are much easier to justify when you think about using them with 2 600EX RT flashes and a ST-E3 controller (or equivalents).
> 
> I have a MT24EX only because I got a very good deal on a used one. The new RT stuff sure seems to be a whole lot more useful- if only Canon (or someone else) would release a smaller RT slave compatible flash...



The F-2's with a pair of 600's certainly works, but it's quite bulky compared to the twin flash heads. Even 430-sized flashes would be bulky. I do like the absence of cords with the ST-E3-RT, though. I haven't found that I needed any more power than the MT24-EX delivers, even at the equivalent of f/96 (f/16 with the 5-stop loss at 5x mag).

I paid full price for my MT24-EX, although it was over $100 less than the current price. But the reason I bought it was for the MP-E 65mm, and _that_ I bought used at a great price - 50% of retail (with was lower than it is now).


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, it's bulky. But no cords is nice.

Figured it was worth a mention for those that may have the RT stuff to give it a shot vs buying a dedicated macro flash.


----------

